# brakes are dragging



## guammechanic (Mar 16, 2016)

2003 exterra, 2 wd, replaced calipers, hoses, pads, rotors, bearings, cleaned and flushed MC, purged all lines, and replaced fluid. Brakes are still dragging. need to open bleeder after 4-5 miles of driving. anyone know whats wrong.


----------

